# In my head or VFBFP?



## Nolimitxox

Help me out lovelies!!! :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

I can see a hint of something there. I hope it darkens up!


----------



## Nolimitxox

:bfp:


----------



## JJB2

Yay!!! Congrats!!! \\:D/


----------



## BelleNuit

Yay!!!! I'm so excited! That line is clearly there!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats!


----------



## LNWXO

Congratulations xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Thank you. So far so good. Waiting on a beta test today for blood. Tests are darker daily so we are feeling good today. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

